# AI, 7 foot wingspan?



## LamarButler

I was reading a biography on the net on Allen Iverson, and it said that he is close to 5'10 and measures 7 foot from fingertip to fingertip.

I really don't think this could be true. I can hardly believe that someone's wingspan is a foot and 2 inches longer than himself. I've looked at AI and he has some pretty long arms, but no way are they 7'0. 

Is this true? Does anyone have any info? Any official measurements?


----------



## neoxsupreme

That can't be true. He'd look like a gorilla w/ his hands down to his knees. If you look @ him & watch him play, that's obviously not the case.

If you were talking about the other AI (Iggy) then that makes more sense.


----------



## rebelsun

6'6-6'7 wingspan would be huge on a 5'11-6'0 guy. 7'0 would be ridiculous.


----------



## Drewbs

Seriously, Tmac has something like a 7 ft wingspan, hes 6'8 and his arms look long on him.


----------



## eymang

Was this just some fan site, or did he pull a Tyson Chandler and just lie about himself? http://www.tysonchandler.com/go.cfm?do=Page.View&pid=18


----------



## LamarButler

http://jockbio.com/Bios/Iverson/Iverson_numbers.html

7th to last bullet


----------



## bballlife

Hell no. Iverson is (1) over 6' and (2) has an above average wingspan, probably between 6'3" and 6'6" but not close to 7 foot. I guarantee that.


----------



## Fray

Iverson does not have anywhere near a 7 foot wingspan. It's not even possible. I also don't agree that he's over 6 feet tall he's more like 5'11 tops.


----------



## Da Grinch

its true , I remember reading it in Sports Illustrated in AI's rookie year.


----------



## speedythief

Doubt it.


----------



## Dre

Lol...he'd either have an unusual amount of blocks, rebounds, or steals, and he has none.


----------



## HB

Looking at AI, does it look like he has a 7 foot wingspan? He wouldn't even be able to walk properly with that type of wingspan


----------



## Dre

HB said:


> Looking at AI, does it look like he has a 7 foot wingspan? He wouldn't even be able to walk properly with that type of wingspan


And he wouldn't struggle so hard for dunks...all in all...I'd be shocked if it were true.


----------



## Da Grinch

_Dre_ said:


> Lol...he'd either have an unusual amount of blocks, rebounds, or steals, and he has none.


he is top 15 all time in steals with some years ahead of him.(1716 in total) considering he is really only 5'11 i would say thats alot.


----------



## myst

Well first, his arms don't have to be rediculously long as long as his body is wide because it's from fingertip to fingertip. And with that said, I don't believe it. 

He would have to have, really long fingers, long arms and a wide body.


----------



## myst

On second thought, I take that back.











Those arms look like almost 3 feet in length from fingertip to shoulder, so his torso would only have to be a foot wide to be 7 feet.


----------



## EGarrett

The more pictures I look at...that guy does have some insanely long arms...


----------



## Dre

Well that helps explain his insane handle.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

he does indeed have extremely long arms so it would`nt surprise me if it were true

and the guy who says he has trouble dunking is wrong,go watch the schick rookie all star game he played in,marcus camby threw him a lob and he flushed it 2 handed,at least half his body was above the rim at one point and that was off a 2/3 step run up


----------



## SkywalkerAC

No. Wade has much longer arms and his span isn't at 7 feet.


----------



## myst

Look at my avatar and the picture I posted. Looks like AI's arms are longer then Wade's.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Ive been saying that for years. Its the combination of his insane quickness along with his freakish wingspan that makes AI such a load to handle. It gives him the ability to avoid defenders when he drives to the basket and gets his body into the defender. They guy is remarkable.


----------



## LamarButler

Looks like some people are changing their minds...


----------



## LamarButler

http://a1259.g.akamai.net/f/1259/55.../-/Vince-Carter-Allen-Iverson--C10085284.jpeg

Look at that picture, Iverson's arm is longer than Carter's. That probably means his wingspan is +6'6.


----------



## Dre

Damn, I forgot about the tattoos under his sleeve.


----------



## Hyperion

He has a 6'3 1/2" wingspan and is 5'10 at best. I am only 6'1 and I met him once, I'm taller than him by at least 2 inches! I read somwhere that he has a 75 inch wingspan.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Compare the two: Barbosa is 6'3-6'4 with a 6'10 wingspan, while AI is 6'. (give or take an inch or two depending on who you ask.)

I'm not sold on him having a 7' wingspan. That seems pretty much impossible for him to be able to look normal and still have a 7' wingspan.


----------



## NYBBallMan

No, not 7 feet. He wouldn't have to bend on his cross over and nobody would be able to cross him over. Particurally with how fast he is. Plus he would be the crazy standard at draft camps.


----------



## ballistixxx

myst said:


> On second thought, I take that back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those arms look like almost 3 feet in length from fingertip to shoulder, so his torso would only have to be a foot wide to be 7 feet.





> Damn, I forgot about the tattoos under his sleeve.


??


----------



## myst

Thats an old pic, he has a lot more tattoos now.


----------



## bballlife

IceMan23and3 said:


> He has a 6'3 1/2" wingspan and is 5'10 at best. I am only 6'1 and I met him once, I'm taller than him by at least 2 inches! I read somwhere that he has a 75 inch wingspan.




He is not 5'10 and people have some fascination with exaggerating or downplaying the height of athletes like AI to make his feats sound even more impressive. 

Iverson is right at 6'0 without shoes on. I saw the 96 draft measurements. He was 5'11 and change without shoes. 

If you don't know, most NBA heights are with shoes on. With shoes on, Iverson is right at 6'1.


If you can't tell that Iverson does not have a 7' wingspan, I don't know what to say. Watch more basketball. Study guys like Josh Howard who do have freakish wingspans.


----------



## Pimped Out

ballistixxx said:


> ??


the nba likes to airbrush his tattoos off


----------



## mysterio

close thread?


----------



## Drewbs

mysterio said:


> close thread?


lmao nice work


----------



## Hyperion

I just don't see it. 6'4 at best.


----------



## LamarButler

bballlife said:


> He is not 5'10 and people have some fascination with exaggerating or downplaying the height of athletes like AI to make his feats sound even more impressive.
> 
> Iverson is right at 6'0 without shoes on. I saw the 96 draft measurements. He was 5'11 and change without shoes.
> 
> If you don't know, most NBA heights are with shoes on. With shoes on, Iverson is right at 6'1.


http://a1259.g.akamai.net/f/1259/55...Stephon-Marbury-Allen-Iverson--C10123980.jpeg

Ok, here's Marbury and Iverson standing next to each other. Iverson seems a little further away. Iverson is only up to his nose, and Marbury is 6'2 they say. Thats like 5 inches apart, minus 1 because Iverson is slightly behind. Thats like 5'10.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

Id say 76 inches


----------



## bballlife

LamarButler said:


> http://a1259.g.akamai.net/f/1259/55...Stephon-Marbury-Allen-Iverson--C10123980.jpeg
> 
> Ok, here's Marbury and Iverson standing next to each other. Iverson seems a little further away. Iverson is only up to his nose, and Marbury is 6'2 they say. Thats like 5 inches apart, minus 1 because Iverson is slightly behind. Thats like 5'10.


For obvious reasons, that photo does not work.

Standing next to each other, Marbury has 2 inches on him.


----------

